
Show HN: Skipvid.com – Easily create and share auto skipping video links - cxam
https://skipvid.com/
======
cxam
I built this to make it easier to link users to certain parts of YouTube
videos and have it auto skip each part without having to give timestamps.
Hopefully others will find it useful.

Any bugs or feedback, please create an issue here:
[https://github.com/cxam/skipvid.com](https://github.com/cxam/skipvid.com)

------
ofuentevilla
Now this is useful :O

